# test drove the new leaf



## teslamcteslaface (Mar 14, 2017)

It has pep! Felt the same as the i3 in terms of torqeyness. A good 2nd candidate if the model 3 is out of my price league!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

So far I haven't heard any indication that Nissan has fixed their battery degradation issues. I'd like to support them since they're the first company to develop a reasonably-priced, non-compliance BEV, but I just can't recommend them to people given the battery issues. If you want one, just lease it.


----------



## teslamcteslaface (Mar 14, 2017)

I'd be waiting for the longer range one next year anyway, that will have battery management.


----------

